# Just Hatched



## Guest (Oct 17, 2005)

Mates just Hatched this


----------



## iceman (Oct 17, 2005)

very cool


----------



## Jonathon (Oct 17, 2005)

Unusual I say put it out of its misery.


----------



## deathinfire (Oct 17, 2005)

poor thing.

Eastern BD?

Its always 2heads, how mutations dont show xtra legs or tails. Its always pictures of 2 heads :?


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 17, 2005)

Just wondering.. Is that the one for sale on petlink?


----------



## SLACkra (Oct 17, 2005)

is it even alive?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2005)

SLACkra said:


> is it even alive?



Yes


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2005)

Shaggy said:


> Just wondering.. Is that the one for sale on petlink?



Expressions of interest


----------



## SLACkra (Oct 18, 2005)

can it move and feed? are both heads functional?

andrew


----------



## steve6610 (Oct 18, 2005)

> very cool



how can anybody think thats cool,


----------



## SLACkra (Oct 18, 2005)

> how can anybody think thats cool,



agreed


----------



## lutzd (Oct 18, 2005)

Don't know about cool, but it's very interesting. I wonder how often this happens. Anyone else experienced this?

As far as cruel is concerned, that's not necessarily the case. I've heard of other similar situations where the animal concerned is healthy, eats well, and appears happy.


----------



## Gilleni (Oct 18, 2005)

steve6610 said:


> > very cool
> 
> 
> 
> how can anybody think thats cool,



Simply because it is different...

It isnt nesicarily cool that it may not be healthy or functioning properly..

But it does look cool, cos its different...

They never said "cool that beardie will probably die from that"...

Not meaning any harm, just showing different perspective...

peace.


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 18, 2005)

Simon Stone hatched a 2 headed woma this year.I'm sure i've seen pics where there's been extra legs on certain freaks.If it's healthy and eatin why not keep it alive...I actually wouldn't mind owning a 2 heade python just out of curiosity to see what it does...each to their own and whatever floats ya boat and all that


----------



## junglemad (Oct 18, 2005)

I have a Tasmanian cousin


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 18, 2005)

Yes, I must say every human siamese twin I've even seen, makes me want to lock them into a freezer and euthanize them. Same with any human with any form of birth disability quite frankly. They need to be put out of their misery because they are obviously suffering a hideous existence (being that they lived a normal life beforehand :?). I always swerve my car as sharply as possible when I pass anybody with a birth handicap in the hope I might be able to euthanize them right there and then!  RIGHT ON!! :lol:


----------



## Wrasse (Oct 18, 2005)

junglemad said:


> I have a Tasmanian cousin


How about we keep the inbreeding/linebreeding discussions for another thread ?


----------



## foxysnake (Oct 18, 2005)

From reading forums overseas, it seems this happens a fair bit over there and they animals like this are quite coveted. As in every1 wants one. If I had enough money I'd definetely buy it (saving up for more snakes...). I'd love to see it grow into a happy, healthy adult. But that's just me.


----------



## The Rock (Oct 18, 2005)

they never live long as a rule, most die with in a few months. Its actually more common than youd think.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2005)

They are eating and drinking well and Norm has dedcided to raise the animal himself. I wish him luck


----------



## SLACkra (Oct 18, 2005)

well the lil guy is interesting. i would be interested to know if both of the heads brains function normally. and which brain controls what. what if one brain says go left and the other says go right?!


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 18, 2005)

Ummm it might perform an Irish Jig?? What?


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 19, 2005)

> what if one brain says go left and the other says go right?!


Wouldn't be a problem if it was ampidextrous :?


----------



## steve6610 (Oct 19, 2005)

> steve6610 wrote: ?
> Quote: ?
> very cool
> 
> ...



nowhere did i say anything about this dragons right to live or
if anybody said it was cool that it would die, 
what i said and i say it again,

"how can anybody think thats cool" 

if i had this dragon i would do everything to
make sure it was well looked after, if it was
in pain, i would put it down, but i know for sure
i wouldn't put it up for sale as i would do what the
owner is now going to do, i would keep it and see
how it turns out, 
but in saying all that, 
i still don't see how anybody can think that it is cool,
different or interesting, yes, 
but never cool,
Not meaning any harm, just showing my different perspective

thats just my own point of view and as you have the right
to have your say, so do i, 

cheers,
steve........


----------



## soulweaver (Oct 19, 2005)

IMO i wouldn't be putting it too sleep unless it showed signs that it was going to die from it. 

If that lizard was human then humans would do anything they could to keep it alive, so why should animals be treated different?

so basically if it isn't suffering then i would keep it alive, who knows it may live to a ripe old age, some of the lizards with two tails overseas have grown up to be adults....i say wait and see.


----------



## Jason (Oct 19, 2005)

welll kepp us posted on its progress it would be interesting to see how it goes.


----------



## danw (Oct 19, 2005)

i was happy to read that the owner has now decided to keep it...hope all goes well and do keep us posted on the lizards progress


----------



## instar (Oct 19, 2005)

How Much Do they want for it?


----------

